# Question about threads and forums.



## king1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Up until Apr 26 threads were listed, with the most recent on top, after I clicked on a forum.  Now when I click on a forum, the latest thread is Apr. 26(or maybe 25), even though there may be later threads.  There is one thread listed after the forum name for each forum(the latest), and it can be accessed by clicking it, even though it doesn't show up when that forum is chosen.   When the "previous thread" is clicked under that thread, another may appear that was also not listed after the forum.
This explanation may not be very clear, but there has been a definite change in my TUG page, and maybe it is due to something I've done.  TIA for any help, and please limit your replies to words of one syllable, since I'm on old man with limited computer skills.


----------



## Keitht (Apr 28, 2006)

This might be caused by the Thread Display Option setting.  To check and change this do the following:-
Click on Quick Links in the Blue Bar at the top of the page.
Select "Edit Options" 
On the new screen scroll down to Thread Display Options.
Set the Thread Display Mode to Linear - Oldest First.
The other 2 options should be left at 'Use Forum Default'

If that doesn't work just holler and I'm sure other suggestions will come.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 28, 2006)

Keith's reply deals with what you'll see after you have gone into individual threads.  This thread will explain this in greater detail:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10879

But if, instead, you are talking about the list of threads in the homepage for each forum (i.e. the page that lists all the topics contained in the forum), then you should be seeing links to all the newest threads.  How far back this display goes is controlled by your Display Options settings at the bottom of the page.  

If you are not seeing the most recent threads in the forum listing, then I suspect the browser on your computer is showing you a previously-downloaded page rather than retrieving the current page.  Try clicking your Reload/Refresh button.


----------



## king1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks for the tips.  I've had good luck with the "refresh" fix, but have to do each forum individually. Don't know if that will continue, or if the fix is permanent.  Time will tell, and we won't even start to figure out what caused the problem.  I've been reading these boards for years now, and this is a first.


----------



## king1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Here's an interesting facet of my problem;  when the page with all the forums came up, the one thread that shows up for each was the most recent, but it did not show in the list that appeared after choosing that forum.  Wouldn't that rule out the fact that my browser was showing an out of date page?  However, the "refresh" button did the trick!
I really don't know enough about computers to even ask questions, or understand the answers.


----------



## TTom (Apr 28, 2006)

Not necessarily.

Each individual forum page may be "cached" on your machine, showing an earlier page when you click on that link.  However, the control panel may be showing an updated page (it may be configured so that it does not cache).

There is also a way you can configure your browser to always check for a more updated page.  If you want to go that route, I'm sure you can get additional advice on how to make it happen.

Tom


----------



## king1 (Apr 28, 2006)

Refreshing each forum just once seems to have been a permanent fix.  Thanks


----------

